# Pregnancy and Cyst Removal



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I am now a little over 10 weeks pregnant and am worried over something that happened yesterday.I have had a swelling/growth on the back of my neck that was getting larger by the day and beginning to hurt.So I went to my dermatologist yesterday who diagnosed it as a benign cyst. However, he told me that we should remove it immediately or else it would just get bigger and probably infected.I told him I was 10 weeks pregnant and asked if it was still OK to get it removed. He said it was fine and so I let him remove it.Now I am really worried that the local anesthetic (they gave me something like a novacane shot in the cyst) could harm the baby. Does anyone know?


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

According to my dentist, locals are fine, as long as they are not near the baby (like a cyst on your abdomen, for instance). She also said that she avoids giving the marcaine that they do for dental work, even as a local, because it contains adrenaline for those who are allergic to it. If I need dental work done (aside from cleanings) she'll use the stuff without the adrenaline. I think you're okay. After all, they do use similar locals in the epidurals that they give to women in labor. Call your OB/GYN if you're nervous, though.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks, Jenn...I have checked it by two doctors and both say it was fine. I just worry about everything now!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Good God, me too! I suspect it's a survival mechanism... everything is about me and my safety and comfort right now!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Don't worry about it. If the doctor gives the go-ahead knowing you're pregnant, you're fine.I worried too when I was, and had to even take Mylanta. I didn't want to. I still refused to take Imodium when I should've, because of that purity issue.But you must weigh the benefits of health to you. And this was a sound decision.


----------

